# Need to reinstall Win98SE but missing setup.exe file -- XP Install gone bad



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

Tried to upgrade from Windows 98SE to WindowsXP on my IBM NetVista - ran into a hardware configuration problem and a stop error code. Microsoft recommended that I rollback to 98SE. My system still has all the cab files, etc. After 3 hours on the support desk with Microsfot we discovered that while I have everything necessary to run Windows 98SE, my setup.exe file is apparently corrupt. I don't have a Windows98SE disk (it was presinstalled when I bought the system from IBM) - so Microsoft suggested that I find someone with the setup.exe file or the CD to use. Totally legit since I have the Certificate of Authenticity.
Tried to get help from IBM but they include a Product Recovery disk as opposed to the Win98SE disk - only problem is that that wipes the hard drive - and I'd really like to avoid that. Does anyone have or know where I can get just the setup.exe 4.23.99 file?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

robmurph, Welcome to TSG!
Are you sure the Product Recovery disk does not have the option to not format the drive? The ones I've seen will reinstall or format and reload...


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

thanks for the quick reply. I checked the product recovery disk and it has only 3 options:
1) Full recovery: Reformat your hard disk and restore all files
2) Partial recovery: Reformat your hard disk and restore Windows 98 and all device drivers
3) System Utilities: View the system utilities menu

Options 1 and 2 seem to indicate that the hard drive will be reformat and I would lose all data except that which is included on the Product Recovery CD.

I'm not an expert so I really appreciate the help.


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

thanks for the quick reply. I checked the product recovery disk and it has only 3 options:
1) Full recovery: Reformat your hard disk and restore all files
2) Partial recovery: Reformat your hard disk and restore Windows 98 and all device drivers
3) System Utilities: View the system utilities menu

Options 1 and 2 seem to indicate that the hard drive will be reformat and I would lose all data except that which is included on the Product Recovery CD.

I'm not an expert so I really appreciate the help.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

> 3) System Utilities: View the system utilities menu


What does that offer you?


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

oops - should have included that. sorry

System Utilities:
1) Run diagnostics: Run diagnostics on your computer hardware
2) Creat a diagnostic diskette: Creates a startable diagnostic diskette
3) System information: Display information about your computer configuration

when 3 is selected it runs a PCDOC program and provides the system configuration information.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Is "IBM NetVista" a lap-top or desktop? Do you have a second hard drive? How much data do you have to backup prior to the reload?


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

thanks again

the Net Vista is a desktop and only has one hard drive. it is an "all-in-one" - model 2179-700 2179-700

I have a considerable amount of data - financial data and photos from trips for the last two years (irreplaceable); some letters etc critical concern is for the photos and the current year financial data


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

That's an interesting setup.

So at this point your machine will not boot at all, even safe mode?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I've the file version that you want. Plz give your email address and I'll be glad to send it to you.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

That's great pvc9 !! I was just about to start hunting my CD's to see if I could come up with it! I hope it works with his cab files!


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

hi cybertech - it will boot and it tries to run windows but shuts down and all I get is a c:/ prompt (with assorted errors - telling me to run Scanreg and that it is missing critical files (VMM32.VXD)to run windows (these are the files that Microsoft has said will be created when setup.exe is run). I really appreciate your perseverance and help.


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

THANKS pvc9 and cybertech!!! I'll forward my email to pvc9. Thanks again!


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

robmurph,
Ok! I've alreasy sent the mail with the attachment but now that you've given that error exactly I would suggest you to check this link and this might solve the problem without doing a re-install of Windows.

Check this first and then proceed.

vmm32.vxd error

So dont start the installation yet and check this link and get back. If it doesnt help then may be the only option is re-install.

Check that link and get back.


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

thanks - I did check the link and followed the instructions but alas, no file found! so I'll try the setup.exe


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh! Ok.  

So check with the setup.exe file and get back.


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

thanks for the file. I loaded it and setup started but it is now hung up on "Preparing to Run Windows 98 Setup" - it is stuck on 75%.

Not sure what to do now


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

As already posted(and hoped) by cybertech are the cab files all in good condition? I hope they are not corrupt. Check with them and see if all of them are present and are in good condition.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

These should be the (minimum) contents of the windows installation files that you have. See if anyone of them is missing -

*Applications -

extract, OEMSETUP, scandisk, scanprog, scanreg, setup, smartdrv, sucatreg, wb16off, xmsmmgr

DLL file(s) -

msoe.dll

BIN files -

dossetup, oemsetup, suback, suhelper, w98setup

MS-DOS Applications -

deltemp, format, save32

Txt files -

intl, setup

WAV files -

setup0, setup1, setup2

CAB files -

base4, base5, base6, catalog3, driver11 to driver20, mini, net7 to net10, precopy1, precopy2, win98_21 to win98_74, win98_ol *


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Have a look in the BIOS for Anti Virus. This is not the same as the AV you run in Windows. There is a feature in some BIOS which protects the Boot sector from beig written to. Normally, this is a good thing. But Windows setup writes to the boot sector. 

After the install, go back in and enable the Anti Virus again.


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

i went through them last night with the microsoft help desk and they extracted all of them without any errors so I don't think they are corrupt. 

thanks for all your help so far


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok! This is really a silly question but did the scandisk option show you any type of error(s) at all before starting the main installation? It could also be due to some problems on the HDD. 

BTW did you try Mosaic1's suggestion? Disabling the antivius in the BIOS.


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

UGH!! ok - here's the latest. I reran setup and scandisk found a problem that it fixed. installation then went about just fine and completed. system rebooted and is now stuck on the Windows logo with the words "Getting ready to run Windows for the first time" 

and checked the bios it was fine.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Well this is getting more and more complicated. 

Np 

Wont it move any further at all after that screen? Did you restart the system after this? What was the error that scandisk gave? Was it related to any bad clusters/sectors?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What you might have to do is access the bios setup and disable plug n play....that way windows won't attempt to look for all the same hardware as it normally would, and you may be able to get a good install......


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

In addition to what AcaCandy posted:

from Microsoft


> Symptoms
> When you attempt to install Windows 98 or Windows Millennium Edition (Me), Setup may stop responding (hang) during the Plug and Play hardware detection process. When you restart your computer, Setup may hang at the same point.
> Cause
> This behavior can occur if the System.ini file contains the "Display.drv=pnp.drv" line.
> ...


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

THANKS TO EVERYONE for trying to help. Tried all the solutions so far and couldn't get Windows to run. Spent last 75 minutes on phone with Microsoft (very nice guy) who tried very hard to help out. Plan now is to go ahead with a parallel installation - which would give me a clean copy of Windows98SE and would save all my files. Bad news is because my original Win98SE was installed on the system, I need the whole upgrade (or new) CD in order to reinstall. Microsoft can't give it to me because of a licensing deal with IBM - IBM won't give it to me because they are only obligated to provide the Product Recovery CD (which is where I started this morning) - even though I bought the computer loaded with the software from them.

So - I'm going to try to find a copy of the disk or just purchase it outright. But I really appreiate all the help that everyone has given me.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

You're welcome robmurph.


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

tried mosaic1's solution but froze up after I tried to start in Safe Mode. Error message was 
"While initializing device VMPOLL:
Windows protection error. You need to restart your computer"

did that and it froze again -- this time on the windows screen


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try booting to a command prompt only, then type:

scanreg /restore
and hit enter

do you have a choice of earlier, before you did the system.ini change.

And did you ever access bios setup and disable plug n play?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

To add on -



> NOTE: Some virtual device drivers (VxDs) are required for Windows to run properly. These required VxDs are loaded automatically and do not require a registry entry. If one of the following drivers are listed as "LoadFailure", go to Step 9.
> 
> Windows 98 Drivers
> *VDD *VFLATD *VSHARE
> ...


Check this link for more info - Win98Errors


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Had you already edited the System.ini file? or did you get that error just trying to boot to Safe Mode?

I think the Install to a new Folder is the best idea. You are going around and around on this. But you may be in need of some drivers after you have finished the process.


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

trying the scanreg /restore and have 4 options for the register to be restored
data is:
09/09/02 Started rb002.cab
09/03/02 Started rb000.cab
09/02/02 Started rb004.cab
09/01/02 Started rb005.cab

(not sure how the first one could be dated 09/09 but it is)

which registry should I restore to?

Have not tried to disable plug and play in bios - not sure how to do that. did check the system.ini file and "display.drv=pnp.drv" was not present.


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

mosaic1 - I had not edited the system.ini file when I got the error - I was just trying to boot into safe mode


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok that makes me wonder about the condition of the vmm32.vxd and whether or not there was a new one created during this install. 

Before you tried the install, did you rename C:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd to vmm32.old?

You might try that and then do another install . You do not have a win98 install cd so at this point, untio you get one, it can't hurt to try this.

the command to rename is this:
ren C:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd vmm32.old
Press enter

Here it is with the spaces included.

ren space C:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd space vmm32.old
Press enter

Now try the install one more time.


----------



## robmurph (Sep 4, 2002)

ok - reset the registry and renamed vmm32.vxd to vmm32.old

reinstalled; install copied all the files and then instead of rebooting - it dropped to a c prompt. I then rebooted and it started up -- then an error message:
"Cannot find a device file that maybe needed to run Windows or a Windows application.
The windows registry or SYSTEM.INI refers to this device file, but the device file no longer exists.
If you delted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application usings its uninstall or setup program.
If you still want to use the application associated with this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace the missing file.
TURBOVBF.VXD 
Press a key to continue"

Pressed the key and same message but device was:
PELMOUSE.VxD and then
ndiswan.vxd

and then an error loading atminsys (or something like that -it flashed to quickly) and then it shut down.

Not good, huh?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

The first part of the message should not stop you from booting up.

Cannot find a device file that maybe needed to run Windows or a Windows application. 
The windows registry or SYSTEM.INI refers to this device file, but the device file no longer exists. 
If you delted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application usings its uninstall or setup program. 
If you still want to use the application associated with this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace the missing file. 
TURBOVBF.VXD Modem
------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's the next part:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q166832&

ndiswan.vxd

Are you sure it's pelmouse.vxd?

And the last? I don't know.

Because you were previously running Windows98SE, it was relatively safe to assume your hardware was OK.

But when you tried to install XP, it found that the hardware did not support the OS.

Do you have a Hardware problem? I don't know. The idea of installing to a new Folder is not just to start clean. It is a test to see if you had a software or a hardware issue. If the install into a new Folder is a success, then it was software.

If the install into a New Folder is a problem, you may have a hardware issue.

However, you have a restore disk. And if all else fails, that just might be your only option. Drivers are going to be an issue for you. You need to get the correct ones for your system.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

> TURBOVBF.VXD Modem


 That file should be in one of the cab files. If you can't find it try http://www.driverguide.com/



> pelmouse.vxd


 Not sure what this is, guessing your mouse...is it the one that came with the machine or something you added? You should be able to come up with the files for that also.



> ndiswan.vxd


Looks like this is a modem file as well. You can get one here http://www.sagem.com/web-modems/download/support-modem-en.htm#modem

These shouldn't be a show stopper. I would just rem them out of the system.ini if you can't find the proper files and press on.


----------

